# Problem setting Hitachi 1TB acoustic level



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

I have a Hitachi 1TB drive which I was trying to set the acoustic level on. I've the Feature Tool from Hitachi but when I try to boot it up with the Hitachi drive hooked up to my PC's SATA port it just hangs at 'PCDOS'.

If I put my 160GB WD drive back in it happily sees the drive and lets me make the setting. This tells me that the boot tool (CD) isn't bad.

Has anyone else experienced this? Any solutions?

Otherwise the 1TB drive works fine in a USB enclosure. No problems at all.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

http://mfslive.org/tivos3_esata.htm
http://mfslive.org/softwareguidep6.htm#aam
Read & Study you can figure it out.


----------



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

I have a TiVo HD instead of a Series 3 so the first link won't help. Also, I was really just looking at replacing the internal drive.

Thanks for the second link, though. I'll burn that CD and then just run the command.

Just odd how the Feature Tool would always hang when that drive is attached to my SATA port.


----------

